# What could this be?



## newlawnguy (May 28, 2021)

Mostly along the first 24 inches of the edge of the lawn where it meets the driveway. Then far less of it as you inward. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@newlawnguy looks like crabgrass.


----------



## newlawnguy (May 28, 2021)

It started popping up two weeks ago. The past week it really accelerated. I guess I should take care of it now. However, I am growing grass in and around all this so I am watering a minimum of three times a day. I guess all that watering caused this crab to grow.

I did not have crabgrass on the lawn on this side before. Last year I had a bunch in about an eight foot stretch along the other side of the driveway, which I actually took care of with Par III combined with surfactant and blue dye. My first time using any weed killer other than round up. I bought the Par III for clover and dandelions but tried it on the crab and worked beautifully.


----------

